# Getting tempted by a married woman



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Ok, here's the story. My ex-girlfriend from a couple years back is married and has a daughter now. When we were together she was one of those psycho insecure girlfriends (im sure some of you guys know what Im taking about). During the relationship, I felt trapped like I just couldnt get out of it. The relationship lasted for about four years until it just fell apart. We ended on not so good terms but these last two years we've spoken on the phone once in awhile and looked back at it as a lesson learned. But for the last six months, she's had alot of drama in her marriage (she's only been married for two years) and told me that she really didnt want to marry him and just did it for the sake of her daughter. Being the nice guy that I am, I've always tried to say good things that she should try working it out. She would ask me occasionally if I wanted to come over to see her while her husband wasnt home and I would just say, no thanks. Alot of times, she brings up the past and asks me what if we were still together and none of this stuff happened. When she heard that I broke up with my most recent girlfriend, then it started to get worse. She started calling me every other day saying that if I dont want to go over there then she could come to my house. She also made subtle hints that were obvious to me that things could happen. I'm just scared that if things happen, I'll be tempted to do it and wont be able to say no even though she's married














What should I do? Break all ties with her?


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Does her husband own any guns?








Tell her you have turned gay and run like hell.
This sounds like a lose/lose to me.
Just my opinion though.
Later
Eric


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dont Do it








Stay Away , it will just bring you more problems in the long run .

Besides ......You already had her , whats the fun in that ?


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

Almost the same exact thing happened to me. Just cut-off all communication with her! You don't want to be the shoulder to cry on or you'll end up getting screwed over in the end!
Definately a lose/lose situation.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Hit it and quit it









Just messin....seriously stay away from her. As tempting as it maybe I wouldn't want to risk making things worse. Messing around with married people is always a big no no in my book, even if they're the ones trying to make the initial contact.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

well this is a very very touchy subject. you can go one way and tap that ass and get cought and find a gun to your head. belive me it happens. you can tell her to break up with him if you realy want to get back with her cause doing it with him involed will ONLY bring bad things. or if its not that big of a deal and you dont care just tell her to get lost. she sounds like a hoe or just really reaching out to get some other dick. ether way i smell trouble.

my gf cheated on me after 5 years, we are together again now. my son and other stuff just brings us together and i love her. but before i got back with her i said if she ever cheated again i would kill her and him. spend my life in jail and not see my son. and be ok with it. if she felt like she wouldnt do it again then come back. well we are together. almot two years later. now you dont want that guy to be like me do you?

good luck man. do the right thing.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

wow there was no replys at all now a million.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Run like hell! You said it yourself she is a crazy ass chick! Do you want to deal with that drama again?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Besides ......You already had her , whats the fun in that ?


 True!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

If you can keep a secret so can i... i won't tell if you won't tell.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Stay away!
Don't do it....
Here are some reasons why...

1. Her husband would find out. And jilted spouses do crazy things.

2. If that were to happen, you could be stuck with her.
meaning, if he were to get rid of her because of it, she would be coming right to you, with her kid... which she would want you to help with.

3. Maybe her marriage is not that bad, but she is just making reasons to fight or/is just making it sound like it is worse than it is, because she is missing "the old days". If that is the case you really don't want anything to do with her.

4. To go along with # 3... You should think about her kid.
Do you really want to be the reason why it's mom and dad aren't together?
Plus, when her huband finds out, which they always do, that will put so much stress in the household that the child will have to hear, see and deal with.
And why put a child in that kind of position?

There are many, many more reasons why you shouldn't do it.
Please think carefully.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

blueprint said:


> If you can keep a secret so can i... i won't tell if you won't tell.
> 
> :laugh:


 See!!! This is what she said!!!







But after what badforthesport said, it kind of renforces that I shouldnt.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Do you guys think going out with her is bad too? I mean just going to get drinks and talking???


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

If I caught my wife f*cking around on me I would kill the both of them. I know that this is not the right thing to do, but I would not be able to stop myself.









Something to think about..........I suggest that you stay away!!! You never know the mentality of the husband and what he might do to protect his family.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

tecknik said:


> Do you guys think going out with her is bad too? I mean just going to get drinks and talking???


 Yes!!!!!

That just leads to other things...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I think deep down inside you know you shouldn't do it.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

DONT do it!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

don't do it

even if u dont get caught she might use it as a tool later, blackmail, to get u to do exactly what she wants


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> Do you guys think going out with her is bad too? I mean just going to get drinks and talking???


Thats how it all starts man......Don't do it.......Fight the temptation


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2004)

delirium said:


> 2. If that were to happen, you could be stuck with her.
> meaning, if he were to get rid of her because of it, she would be coming right to you, with her kid... which she would want you to help with.










I can totally see that happening. I don't know what you're living arrangements are, but if you get involved in that, you're going to find yourself with two more room mates.

That girl sounds like a whirlwind of chaos and drama. You would be well advised to keep a safe distance.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

delirium said:


> tecknik said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys think going out with her is bad too? I mean just going to get drinks and talking???
> ...


yeah like this


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Later down the road, you will be saying, "Damn I should Have turned and ran".


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Elliott said:


> she's had alot of drama in her marriage


 There you go bro.. dont add to it and get all caught up in it. Remeber.. you left it for a reason, why go back to something even worse?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Dont Do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Well done harley!


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

just say no, put it this way......would you want to have it happen to you if you were her husband?


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Id stay away. Dont get into all that drama. Its not worth it. Remember, a child is involved as well so just tell her to leave you alone.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Do you guys think going out with her is bad too? I mean just going to get drinks and talking???


 What if you see and get attached or tempted to do something? Play it safe and dont talk to her.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

no no no. dont even think about it. i knew a psychotic bitch, she lives right near me still and is like, i can't remember where you live, i miss u! she is the hottest girl ever and ms popular but i go to hold her hand and all i see is cut marks.

not to say anything bout girls, but no one tells you the whole story. imagine if there's more guys she is calling. it happens so much, its happening so much to me


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Don't Do It !!
Nothing but headaches can come from messing with her


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

I SAY ******* SMASH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **********

just dont do it at her house, cuz thats serious.. there is nothing like getting an old piece of ass, and tappin it 1 more time









I did that with my last GF, like 2 times, then stopped talking to her.. just for fun, something to do.. whatever., I thought it was better then when I had her, hey, a girl can get alot better in 2 years!!







or maybe its just gettin something old but different! + its dirty cuz she's married!!!!!!!!!!







just do an in out thing. maybe once or twice, but dont do it at her house. Cuz if i came home for any reason, and saw some guy fuckin my wife. I would pull out my glock, and blast both of them.







in any case I say TAP IT, and tap it good.

THE RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stop thinking about it, and just do it!
you know you want to,
otherwise u wouldnt be thinking about it!

Or maybe post a pic up of her, and make a poll..









DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

check out my problem:

Ive been with my girl for the past 3 years, and last month a fucked her roommate, while my girl was at work.. SKETCHY sh*t, and 2 weeks ago I fooled with her Best friend, i dont know whats going on, but all her friends want my sh*t... thats bad







but hey... what can i say, im a pig....


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn man DON'T DO IT... What about her husband? Not only is it just not fair to him... but what if he puts a bullet in you? Bad news. Also, if she was sketchy as sh*t then, shes sketchy as sh*t now. Like someone else said, if anything goes wrong with their marriage, shes coming straight to you. And what about the kids sake? From your post sounds like you've been talking to her ever since shes been married (you said 2 years for both).... why man? There are lots of broads you can get with, don't mess with the rest (this girl is part of the 'rest')


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Keep away from that sh*t. There are to many other chick's available no need to mess with another man's wife.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Dont do it bro stay away..
she's married and she has alot of problems.
these problems will not go away if you hook up with here it will only get worse.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I say definitly don't do it. Like everyone else said... it's a lose / lose. If something was to happen she will blame you and EXPECT YOU to pick up the slack once her husband finds out and leaves.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Either f*ck her silly on a daily basis, or ignore her completely. Stop cockteasing yourself like this. If you don't want to f*ck her, then stop talking to her. You're just making a sap out of yourself. And if you do want to f*ck her, then by all means do so.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

is she is good go for it, and I dont think youd be asking if she wasnt


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

When it comes to ex's best to break all ties. Doesn't hurt to tell her that for now under the current circumstances it is best to be friends.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

naw dude.. stay away.. thats old old pie... dont let her set you up.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i think you're crazy


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

yea you are cazy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Dont do it. You dont need the drama in your life. Girls like her dont change for the better.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You will be doing this ~~>







if you do it!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I know.... well i guess I'll be leaving the past behind for good. Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

tecknik said:


> I know.... well i guess I'll be leaving the past behind for good. Thanks for all the responses!










that was a wise decision


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

there are other hot moms than that kabayan.


----------

